# flush-0:21 100% cpu

## Nokia001

Zoneminder & NFS

hi,

there is a new problem.

I use a nfs share to store the zoneminder events. But i have to restart my zoneminder-server every week, because there is a flush-0:21-process that use 100% of cpu sice i used nfs-share?

The nfs export config -> storage-server:

```

/mnt/zoneminder         192.168.0.0/16(async,no_subtree_check,rw,no_root_squash)

```

the fstab ->zoneminder-server

```

192.168.1.21:/mnt/zoneminder  /mnt/zoneminder  nfs     noatime,user     0 1

```

I need help  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## romalong

We have similar issue with NFS. Have you found any solution?

----------

## Nokai001

No, only stop and umount the drive. Thats very bad.

----------

